# $165.00 For this hat?



## Stablebummom

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677

I mean, Really!


----------



## Busy girl

Did you see the other ones " you may also like"...... LOL. 
Wonder what their sales are.


----------



## prolife

It must be the postage charge.


----------



## mopgenorth

but they're offering free shipping!


----------



## granker

I'm not that good of a knitter or crochet but I could make that. wonder if they would sell mine for that amount


----------



## Aunt Sammie

Wow! Now THAT's a mark up. Thank you, Nieman Marcus!

Lesson learned: we are not charging enough for our work!


----------



## yona

All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## jvallas

I am flabbergasted. How can this even be possible? Do people just not have a clue where they can spend all their excess money?


----------



## galaxycraft

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


I looked and looked, but didn't see the gold strands.  :shock: :lol:


----------



## PhoenixFire

it is what happens when someone attends design school... money to pay back the student loans has to come from SOMEwhere.


----------



## Gini_knits

i have seen better quality and more intricate designs posted on here! Sad thing is the people who shop there will pay those prices!


----------



## janielha

But it is EXACTLY what I have been looking for! :roll:


----------



## yourmother306

Busy girl said:


> Did you see the other ones " you may also like"...... LOL.
> Wonder what their sales are.


$295 for the orange/grey/blue hat with pompom........ :roll:


----------



## jvallas

janielha said:


> But it is EXACTLY what I have been looking for! :roll:


Then I'll be happy to make it for you for a mere $150.


----------



## cathy47

SAY WHAT!!! are we missing a boat here or what? People are so dern stupid. So you mean I could be making extra money to go with this nothing SS money.... darn... getting to work now.. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

galaxycraft said:


> I looked and looked, but didn't see the gold strands.  :shock: :lol:


Yes that is what I was looking for.


----------



## jvallas

yourmother306 said:


> $295 for the orange/grey/blue hat with pompom........ :roll:


Because it's so *complicated*.


----------



## CBB

Well, this is Neiman-Marcus, after all. Their corporate motto is, "If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it."


----------



## Schlooney

I can't knit very well but seeing those prices I think I give it a go and go into competition with them. Imagine the prices KP'ers could charge with their beautiful work.
They would never have to worry about saving to buy wool again!!


----------



## PatofWi

mopgenorth said:


> but they're offering free shipping!


Doesn't that just make it worth the price :lol: :lol:


----------



## Izziebear

Unbelievable.


----------



## Squiter60

Did you notice they don't say it was knitted (if that is how it was made), and what type of wool being used. Just found it interesting.


----------



## llamama1

That's why it's also known as "needless mark-up"!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

CBB said:


> Well, this is Neiman-Marcus, after all. Their corporate motto is, "If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it."


The folks who buy such items are _not_ paying that price for the item; they are paying for the name. In this case, _two_ names: Neiman-Marcus and Eugenia Kim. http://www.google.ca/search?q=Eugenia+Kim&oq=Eugenia+Kim&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l2&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

Then too is the soothing-to-their-1%-ego of buying something made in a Third-World country, Peru. (I doubt most Peruvians think of their country as Third-World.)



Aunt Sammie said:


> Wow! Now THAT's a mark up. Thank you, Nieman Marcus!
> 
> Lesson learned: *we are not charging enough for our work!*


Sadly, that is forever true of _most_ hand-crafters, probably including those Peruvian knitters. 
One exception is Gridjunky: http://gridjunky.blogspot.ca/
http://www.facebook.com/gridjunky


----------



## Buttons

Are they nuts!!!!! I just seen a free pattern for that hat. Don't ask me what sight because I don't remember. I just happened to be in one site and then I went to another and so forth. I wouldn't even pay $10.


----------



## DHobbit

:roll:


----------



## hannabavaria

I guess If you call yourself a designer, you can get away w./that, but I'd question the sanity of somebody actually paying that price!

P.S.: Did it say what yarn--I forgot to look...


----------



## blessedinMO

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


LOL. The hat doesn't matter. One gets to say 'I bought this old thing at Niemies'.....


----------



## Bloomers

That's insane!! Are people really stupid enough to pay that much??


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Bloomers said:


> That's insane!! Are people really stupid enough to pay that much??


If they were not, that store (and others of its ilk) would not still be in business. Some people have more cents than good sense.


----------



## peppered

In case of Eugenia it really is about who you know and not what do you know or do.
Every single one of us here on KP can come up with better creations guaranteed!
HTH did she ended up selling this in NM?


----------



## Chrissy

The mind boggles! Ok, suggestion time. I wondered if we could start up an exclusive boutique called KP, and sell our wares for similar extortionate prices? Do you really think we would sell anything? :roll:


----------



## kiwiannie

That's a joke, right.................. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## lynncarol33

Sad thing is that people are probably buying them.


----------



## spinninggill

Ridiculous price - think they're using it to fund their pop up ads when you click the site. I design too - things that are a lot more complicated than that - & I'm not arrogant enough to think the world will fall at my design feet for something that could be worked out in less than a minute!!


----------



## spinninggill

.... and to think I was only charging $224 for this hand spun,hand knitted,unique design (all done by me) sweater!!! :!:  And yes I've sold a few,(& the pattern too)


----------



## spinninggill

.... and to think I was only charging $224 for this hand spun,hand knitted,unique design (all done by me) sweater!!! :!:  And yes I've sold a few,(& the pattern too)


----------



## spinninggill

OOps, sorry. Cat posted a second time


----------



## spinninggill

Mitten taking a break from sending computer messages.......


----------



## lildeb2

Wow!


----------



## Moondancermel

It is Neiman Marcus after all. This is where people with more money then sense shop. I suspect it is hand made and at $15 and hour plus the materials (which I can't say looks too special)about $50. They always double that for selling in a shop.

I once tried to sell things in a local shop and they wanted 50% of the sale. I decided the item would have to sell for too high a price and would probably just sit there. Should have gone to Neiman Marcus shouldn't I.


----------



## Aunty M

I showed my hubby and he nearly fell off his chair! Told me to start knitting "those" hats.


----------



## Gladrags

Bloomers said:


> That's insane!! Are people really stupid enough to pay that much??


Yes idiots with more money than sense.


----------



## Lillyhooch

If you find out who buys these, please let me know. I would be quite happy to take orders direct ... and would cope with the boredom of repetitive simple knitting for this sort of income.


----------



## God's Girl

What were they knitted out of ? I can't imagine any yarn that would warrant that kind of pricing. Wow way out of my range for sure


----------



## gayleH

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


as the saying goes: there's a sucker born every minute!


----------



## hallsyh

Bonkers!


----------



## Soprano Knitter

At least you get free shipping!


----------



## Soprano Knitter

How about this one?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Rain-Knit-Hat-with-Fur-Pompom-Gray-Orange-Blue/prod171810029/p.prod?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like

This one isn't so bad...surprising, since it looks way more complicated:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Portolano-Bumpy-Knit-Winter-Hat-with-Fur-Pompom-White/prod173620121/p.prod?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like


----------



## sdftrace

mmmmm....

I wonder if the decimal point got moved ???

the rain knit hat shows as GBP 202.72 but the Winter hat shows at GBP 37.80


----------



## jojo111

Unbelievable!


----------



## Chainstitcher

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


I had 5 infant to 1 year sized hats with bear ears at our annual bazaar, priced $5 each. I must have priced too low! Brought them all home.


----------



## jan m

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> Notice that the price includes free shipping.
> 
> N-M keeps sends catalogs to this address for the woman who lived here before us. I get a kick out of ballet slippers 'on sale for $225, marked down from $350'. SOooooo not me.


----------



## RobbiD

Busy girl said:


> Did you see the other ones " you may also like"...... LOL.
> Wonder what their sales are.


Neiman-Marcus? They have all kinds of customers with more money than sense LOL.


----------



## janis blondel

Madness. Especially when you see the standards on this site.


----------



## NanaFran

Are they serious??? I guess some people have more money than brains....


----------



## veets

I prefer the hat for $295.. sans doodad on top. Honestly, people out there must have money to waste.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Guess it would cost less than £2 to knit and one day's knitting at the most. Think I am grossly undercharging for my hats.


----------



## Irene Kidney

Terrible, even a beginner or child could do that not even a face on it. Where did we go wrong? Wonder how many she actually sells.


----------



## frani512

That is ridiculous! Take them out of Nieman Marcus and put them in Kohls and they would be $15. They don't look very difficult. Maybe it's the yarn she used. Stil crazy.


----------



## Linda Mcg

It's Neiman Marcus. Your not paying for the hat,your paying for the priveledge of shopping at their store, been going on since the day they opened. Some seem to think it's a social status thing?????????????


----------



## kippyfure

You are paying for the designer--like buying a Michael Kors bag. This is when you say, "Yay--I can make that!!"


----------



## LadyBug 2014

Get Real


----------



## cathy47

spinninggill said:


> .... and to think I was only charging $224 for this hand spun,hand knitted,unique design (all done by me) sweater!!! :!:  And yes I've sold a few,(& the pattern too)


Now this I can see the money for. But hat h..... NO.


----------



## blessedinMO

Chrissy said:


> The mind boggles! Ok, suggestion time. I wondered if we could start up an exclusive boutique called KP, and sell our wares for similar extortionate prices? Do you really think we would sell anything? :roll:


Would that not be something? What a great idea.


----------



## blessedinMO

Soprano Knitter said:


> At least you get free shipping!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## janielha

jvallas said:


> Then I'll be happy to make it for you for a mere $150.


Too funny, but that's what I love about KPers. Always willing to help! Thank you, jvallas. The check, as they say, is in the mail.


----------



## ptspraker

I would like to send them some of my knitting to sell.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

They aren't even attractive.

SIL works at Nordstom's - wonder if......nah.


----------



## knitwit42

I think they put the decimal point in the wrong place. Should be $1.65.


----------



## maspd

mopgenorth said:


> but they're offering free shipping!


Was just going to say the same. A fool and their money are soon parted.


----------



## Laurel Beale

Good heavens. Bet knitter only got a pittance, my guess $5. Or less.
Laurelk in S. CA?


----------



## nancy787

Well, that ad is from "Needless Markup"! :lol:


----------



## PatchesPatches

$165? Not even in Monopoly money!


----------



## motormom

You've got to be kidding? I guess that some folks have far more money than sense.


----------



## Lostie

I looked at all the comments before clicking on the link. :shock: it's even worse than your comments led me to believe :shock:


----------



## plattitudeseeker

I'd make it for yarn plus 3x's the cost of the yarn. Shoot, I sell most of my hats for 5 bucks.

They are better than those.

People with more money than sense..


----------



## 49120

janielha said:


> But it is EXACTLY what I have been looking for! :roll:


Watch out.....you may be mugged (robbed) for that lovely hat!!!


----------



## CALLI

Well! 
Have you ever been to a Neiman Marcus store?
All their prices are sky high.


----------



## headlemk

Many people who shop Neiman Marcus have money to burn and want the NM label on whatever they buy regardless of the cost. Status symbol.


----------



## Ronie

Ok we need to make up a bunch of these and place the add on the table, Sell ours for $50.00 a piece and show the comparison in prices.. they will all think they are getting a bargain


----------



## knitnanny

Maybe it's got diamonds inside...!!


----------



## sanchezs

And you know those folks in Peru who made them got about a buck a hat for their work.


----------



## rosebud527

Really is right!


----------



## Silverfox70

I think we should find out how to knit for Neiman Marcus!!! I have a friend that her son works for them as a buyer sor men's sweaters and you should see the sweaters and shoes his dad has and her suitcases


----------



## dogLVR

That is why I don't shop at Neimans! ;-)


----------



## Bunbun

I'll bet the Peruvian knitter was paid a whopping $10 for knitting it.


----------



## justinjared

are they CRAZY!!!! we all make better cat hats. I guess we need a manager!


----------



## canadagal

No wonder shipping is free.


----------



## donkay

Sad what some people will pay for "handmade" items - even if the price is ridiculous. Let's get busy, knitters/crocheters and flood the market with some really beautiful items.!!!!!
!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PhoenixFire said:


> it is what happens when someone attends design school... money to pay back the student loans has to come from SOMEwhere.


And the designer sure as heck isn't paying it to the Peruvian natives who are knitting them. Bet they get less than $5 or $10 for making the hat and maybe not that much.


----------



## Jenny.Wren

WOW!! The patterns are so simple that you could easily pay a few people to knit for you. 

The important things to keep in mind is making yourself known in the garment industry, sources for the yarns and embellishments and being able to produce a great quantity to fill orders quickly.

Great idea. Small upscale boutiques would be a good start.

Is anyone going to give this a try? Let me know.


----------



## henhouse2011

What does the Peruvian knitter get paid for knitting it in the first place. Would you do it for that price?


----------



## rodeogirl

I wish more stores would carry made in USA.


----------



## jackie1595

What???? I wonder how many they've sold. Think of how much yarn can be purchased for that amount. Even the prices of the other hats was surprising.


----------



## sylviaelliott

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


WHAT!!!!! That's a joke, isn't it? Even at £1.65 it's dear. maybe 65p. worth of yarn.


----------



## jenuyne

their cookie receipe is 2oo dollars too and I got one of the reciepes from off the internet and made the cookies and they are just plain nothing so you have to expect the hat to be that much. what a laugh.


----------



## yogandi

Designer work......not impressing. Pretty much anyone can make it.


----------



## Silverfox70

I agree with donkay


----------



## blessedinMO

Ronie said:


> Ok we need to make up a bunch of these and place the add on the table, Sell ours for $50.00 a piece and show the comparison in prices.. they will all think they are getting a bargain


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Ronie said:


> Ok we need to make up a bunch of these and place the add on the table, Sell ours for $50.00 a piece and show the comparison in prices.. *they will all think they are getting a bargain *


No. The folks who shop at that place never search out bargains. If it doesn't have the store name, they don't want it.


----------



## sockyarn

You can always try. There may be a fool out there that is willing to part with the money. Some people have brass one and are willing to try anything and there are those who will pay for it. Hum!


----------



## NipomoNan

Did you see the one that's $295?


----------



## Toby's Mom

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


Maybe it is made from Mink or qiviut :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gosh so many people could be discovered here on KP for gorgeous creations, if SoHo shop keepers would just take a look. Seriously, why would someone pay that much for such a simple inexpensive item? so they can name drop the store's name?


----------



## sockyarn

Yes.


Bloomers said:


> That's insane!! Are people really stupid enough to pay that much??


----------



## oopsfiled

Start your needles. Some movie person will start wearing one and they will be the be all and end all of hats. Lets get in on the ground floor with this.


----------



## sockyarn

Ya, but you do not have a name. Ya gotta have a name.


Moondancermel said:


> It is Neiman Marcus after all. This is where people with more money then sense shop. I suspect it is hand made and at $15 and hour plus the materials (which I can't say looks too special)about $50. They always double that for selling in a shop.
> 
> I once tried to sell things in a local shop and they wanted 50% of the sale. I decided the item would have to sell for too high a price and would probably just sit there. Should have gone to Neiman Marcus shouldn't I.


----------



## AuntKnitty

That's why the best nickname for Neiman Marcus is Needless Markup!


----------



## cathy47

blessedinMO said:


> Would that not be something? What a great idea.


Yea as long as it's world wide. Call it Knits by KP and more.


----------



## Dori Sage

I haven't read the other posts, but if people with money are willing to spend that much I say hurray. It's good for the economy. Spending keeps the economy going.


----------



## DollieD

Busy girl said:


> Did you see the other ones " you may also like"...... LOL.
> Wonder what their sales are.


They have been in business for a l o n g time!


----------



## sockyarn

It dose not trickle down. The people who need it never get it. such as you and me and the people in the "so called" third- world- country's.


Dori Sage said:


> I haven't read the other posts, but if people with money are willing to spend that much I say hurray. It's good for the economy. Spending keeps the economy going.


----------



## DollieD

Pt Barnum said, 'there's a sucker born every minute'
Do you believe you get a free 'sucker' sign to go with any of these????


----------



## blessedinMO

Jessica-Jean said:


> No. The folks who shop at that place never search out bargains. If it doesn't have the store name, they don't want it.


I agree.


----------



## suzy122

Just looked it up (haven't time to read all the responses, summer here so need to water garden) The New Zealand price for the first one was over $200 and the second link was over $400... What could I charge for my awkward efforts!


----------



## Quiltflower

Newman-Marcus is a ripoff.


----------



## mkjfrj

Amazing that someone would pay that much money for a simple hat like that.


----------



## yorkie1

Has anyone checked to see if anyone bought the hat.
You can say or put any price on anything, BUT, it isn't worth any amount if it doesn't sell.


----------



## KnittingNut

There are people that have more money than brains.


----------



## kareb

Yeah. I DON'T THINK SO.


----------



## riversong200

Hey, at least you get free shipping ;-)


----------



## kareb

riversong200 said:


> Hey, at least you get free shipping ;-)


What a deal!


----------



## Chemchic

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


OMG!!! and with chunky yarn..which would take some of us an hour to knit!! wow..if some people who are will to buy this, only knew.

If those people have money to throw away on a silly hat, they should just go share that wealth with some hungry people.


----------



## grammacat

Sometimes I think if people see a high price they think the item has more value. My niece sells infant bear ear hats and cat ear hats on Etsy for $35.00 and yes they do sell. Its all in the marketing.


Chainstitcher said:


> I had 5 infant to 1 year sized hats with bear ears at our annual bazaar, priced $5 each. I must have priced too low! Brought them all home.


----------



## susan heierman

Wow!!! What the heck?! :-(


----------



## Tundrabunny

I'll take two, please. NO...WAIT...I'll just knit one up tonight while I'm watching TV!


----------



## sewlj

I wonder how many they sold and its not like she made them herself


----------



## blessedinMO

Tundrabunny said:


> I'll take two, please. NO...WAIT...I'll just knit one up tonight while I'm watching TV!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cathy47

Dori Sage said:


> I haven't read the other posts, but if people with money are willing to spend that much I say hurray. It's good for the economy. Spending keeps the economy going.


Well they can spend that $$$ our way and keep our economy moving also.


----------



## Aunty Louise

That is truly BIZZAR, who in their right mind??????


----------



## luvrcats

Don't think so!! How could anyone in their right mind pay such an outrageous price? Certainly could buy a LOT of yarn and make hats, mittens, scarves for the needy! (or as gifts to our friends!!)


----------



## BMom

Apparently if you cover the triangles they call ears with pom poms you can charge $60.00 more WOW


----------



## d-dub

Its $229.40 in NZ dollars :shock: but it is free shipping :roll: 
I cannot imagine who would buy it at that price, certainly not me.


----------



## Roe

what the world!!!!! For $165.00 is it magical?


----------



## Nancylynn1946

We are in the wrong business.
Those prices for doing something we love?
Sign me up!!!


----------



## kidbear

You've got to be kidding nothing special plain knit could make with your stash
WOW


----------



## LinJurm

But you DO get free shipping.......


----------



## cathy47

Roe said:


> what the world!!!!! For $165.00 is it magical?


Now that is funny... but good point :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherryleigh

Holy Cow!
You could probably knit that from just looking at the picture :lol:


----------



## Crochet dreamin'

I could make a design better than those, and I barely knit!
That one with the orange pom....$295! Choke, choke. Maybe if you wear it with the price tag on the outside, ala Minnie Pearl, you could have bragging rights; on second thought, everyone would look at that and decide the wearer not only had bad taste, but wasn't too bright either.


----------



## Solmi

OMG, no wonder it states 'in stock'. At that price, I'm not surprised!


----------



## elly69

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


$229.40 in NZDs


----------



## shelindo

I noticed that, too! Makes it a bargain, doesn't it?


mopgenorth said:


> but they're offering free shipping!


----------



## rujam

$215 is the Australian cost. That is way over the top.


----------



## Marge St Pete

Holy cow !!!!!


----------



## hannabavaria

Roe said:


> what the world!!!!! For $165.00 is it magical?


Yes, it's a magic diamond in the rough--when you put it on, it will magically develop a pattern ...NOT!!!

If it was golden thread and $5.--, it wouldn't appeal to me...

Saw some eared hats on etsy yesterday--~ $15-35.--


----------



## knitpick1

If they have that much money to throw away they can throw some of it my way. It will go for a good cause. In the words of Mr. H. C. Fields. "There's a sucker born every day".


----------



## knitpick1

Any beginning knitter can do that. It doesn't look that special.


----------



## Hannelore

Even more expensive for Australians. Where have we gone wrong?


----------



## cainchar

I would think so at that price! I know we wish people would show more respect (price wise,) for our knit/crochet items most of the time (for materials and time spent making,) but this is absurd. None of them even attempt anything intricate! I'll knit for those prices!



mopgenorth said:


> but they're offering free shipping!


----------



## seedee95758

granker said:


> I'm not that good of a knitter or crochet but I could make that. wonder if they would sell mine for that amount


Me too! Obviously we are wasting our talent. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitpick1 said:


> If they have that much money to throw away they can throw some of it my way. It will go for a good cause. In the words of Mr. H. C. Fields. "There's a sucker born every day".


Am I the only one who verifies supposed quotations? 
Neither *W*.C. Fields nor P.T. Barnum ever said it; at least, not that's documented anywhere.
http://www.historybuff.com/library/refbarnum.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There's_a_sucker_born_every_minute
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/04/11/fool-born/
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/there-is-one-born-every-minute.html


----------



## missylam

Aunt Sammie said:


> Wow! Now THAT's a mark up. Thank you, Nieman Marcus!
> 
> Lesson learned: we are not charging enough for our work!


Your right on girl :idea: :idea: need to charge more.


----------



## hannabavaria

Jessica-Jean said:


> Am I the only one who verifies supposed quotations?
> Neither *W*.C. Fields nor P.T. Barnum ever said it; at least, not that's documented anywhere.
> http://www.historybuff.com/library/refbarnum.html
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There's_a_sucker_born_every_minute
> http://quoteinvestigator.com/2014/04/11/fool-born/
> http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/there-is-one-born-every-minute.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpick1

Jessicajean: Thanks. I'll have to remember that. So good of you to correct me.


----------



## ChristmasTree

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!! :lol:


----------



## Amysue

I would make them for the cost of the wool and $10.00


----------



## KnittingSquare

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eugenia-Kim-Felix-Cat-Ear-Knit-Hat-Heather-Blue/prod171800213/p.prod?ecid=NMALRFeedJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku152930677
> 
> I mean, Really!


$215.40 in Australian $$$$


----------



## nitchik

Good old Nieman-MarkUP!
Spun platinum and diamonds no doubt.
We could show this ad to people who don't appreciate our knitting, lol!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nitchik said:


> ... We could show this ad to people who don't appreciate our knitting, lol!


Change that 'could' to SHOULD! If I were attempting to sell my projects, I would definitely have a print out of a similar item as sold by NM at hand - or affixed quite visibly - just to show the prospective buyers what a bargain my prices were!

Years ago, I found a free pattern in a yarn selling place (Woolworth?). It was for a Peruvian-style ear-flap cap. I bought yarn, followed pattern, and made one. 
*As I was making it, I thought of changes I would make for the next one. Repeat from * a couple of dozen times. 
It got so that I was able to begin one at the start of my 7-hour shift and finish it before shift's end, _while_ answering all the calls that came in overnight!
At the end of that season's fixation, I had 27 or 29 such hats! One of my co-workers offered me $5 for one; I didn't like the colours, so I let it go for about the price of the yarn. The others went to a variety of family members. Then I saw a less well made version for sale in an outdoor gear store ... for $49 - made by unknown South Americans for a pittance. No one was willing to pay $10 for my far better made ones.  Photo of last one I still have at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/peruvian-hat-359

Hand-made is only appreciated by $$$, if it has a fancy brand-name tag sewn inside. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jacan

So at least Nieman-Marcus knows the value of a hand-knitted item?


----------



## blessedinMO

LOL. I think they do. They buy it for $5 and sell for $165. Now that's real value!


----------



## bootsy1942

Well, I guess they don't call it "Needless Markup" for nothing....


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I have never been near, let along _in_ a NM store, but I find all the 'nicknames' for it very amusing. Thank you all for the entertainment value on KP!


----------



## francine leroux

crazy prices......


----------



## deniseell

It says "made in Peru". I wonder if they get even a dollar for making it.


----------



## rujam

deniseell said:


> It says "made in Peru". I wonder if they get even a dollar for making it.


That's a thought.


----------



## nogysbaby

That is stupid. Heck my grand daughter can make that and she's 7. Did you see the other one that had Pom poms on it. $225. Wow we are getting ripped off. Lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nogysbaby said:


> That is stupid. Heck my grand daughter can make that and she's 7. Did you see the other one that had Pom poms on it. $225. *Wow we are getting ripped off.* Lol


Only if we actually _buy_ the thing!


----------



## KateWood

WOW and it took at least an hour to make.


----------



## TexasKnitem

Not if your a filthy rich Texas oil baron's kid, you don't care where you spend money. It's from Neiman Marcus after all!



jvallas said:


> I am flabbergasted. How can this even be possible? Do people just not have a clue where they can spend all their excess money?


----------



## SouthernGirl

it's the store


----------

